# Albino Corydoras Darts To Surface



## edthetermite (Nov 5, 2012)

I have an albino corydoras who has an unusual habit of darting to the surface and maybe grabbing a gulp of air before quickly returning to the bottom. Has anyone else seen this behavior? I have a black cory who does not exhibit this type of activity. The albino does this maybe every hour or two.

*c/p*

Ed


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

where are you at with co2?Do you have drop checker if using co2?


----------



## edthetermite (Nov 5, 2012)

coralbandit said:


> where are you at with co2?Do you have drop checker if using co2?


Drop checker is dark green. I have a slooow bubble count right now. CO2 is not an issue AFAIK. All other fish are acting normal.


----------



## jshiloh13 (Dec 12, 2010)

All 3 of my Corydoras do this, there usually after something that they see on the surface. Sometimes I think there just playing though.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

About to add a dozen of those cute little cats after my 75 gallon cycles. In researching them, read this is completely normal behavior, even in a well aerated tank.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

mine does the same thing at times and my pleco does the same thing.i don't know why it normal for them I think.i had mine sence the first of july.


----------



## Lawtygrr (Dec 15, 2011)

To echo the others, I've had mine for over a year and they all do it on occasion. I think it is perfectly normal for them.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

All cory cats will go to the surface for air, Albinos just seem to do it a lil more aggressively.


----------



## ArtyG (Jun 29, 2011)

I have been keeping and breeding many different Corydoras species for fifty years or so and surface gulping is a mark of the genre. They all do it. I have 20 C.arcuatus in the 60 gallon cube tank beside my living room chair who delight in splashing me when they go for a gulp. I can almost hear their muffled chuckles.


----------



## edthetermite (Nov 5, 2012)

Glad to hear from everyone that this behavior is a part of the cats personality!
:fish-in-a-bag:


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I know you will enjoy them.i watch mine for hours sometimes.have a great day


----------



## blue water (Nov 1, 2010)

edthetermite said:


> I have an albino corydoras who has an unusual habit of darting to the surface and maybe grabbing a gulp of air before quickly returning to the bottom. Has anyone else seen this behavior? I have a black cory who does not exhibit this type of activity. The albino does this maybe every hour or two.
> 
> *c/p*
> 
> Ed


. Have 2 corydoras for four years they do the same as yours.I think this normal.


----------



## CAM (Jan 27, 2013)

Recently finished cycling my tank and added Zebra Danios and Albino Corys to begin my community tank. 

I can sit and watch the Corys for hours. 

This morning they were nibbling on shrimp pellets, one suddenly darted to the surfce, got the gulp of air, and whoosh, right back to the bottom to continue feasting. Took all of about a second and a half.


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

All cory cats will go to the surface for air, Albinos just seem to do it a lil more aggressively.
*i/a*
true!! im new to AF. Anyway, my albino does it every hour, just for air. only my juli and my albino catfish do it. I also have 1 emerald green and 1 green catfish. my other fish are 5 glow fish, and 2 mystery snails. everyfish is doin fine!! by the way I have a ten gallon tank!!!
gotta go feed my fish!!! hope this helps  :fish-in-bowl:


----------



## edthetermite (Nov 5, 2012)

My albino corys are now significantly larger than their darker cousins. Is it normal for them to become larger than other species?
They also seem to not be reluctant about pushing the smaller corys out of the area if it is feeding time.


----------



## fishlover12321 (Jun 10, 2013)

Sometimes they are playing, it will not hurt the smaller catfish, when I feed my catfish I put the tablets far away from each tablet, if u have two catfish put one tablet, if u have four catfish put two tablets. If u want u could put two tablets in if u have two cat fish! 

It's ok to have catfish larger than other species.

I hope this helps!!!


----------

